# 2008 GEM E4 Electric Golf Car Low Speed Vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $6,800.00*
End Date: Wednesday Oct-13-2010 12:23:19 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $6,800.00
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

